# Need a breadbox - metal or wood?



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

This thread was posted once before by a different mom, but got no answers. I'm really having trouble finding information on this. I want it to be a long term investment, not just a throw-away item, so I want to make sure I get the right thing. It would hold mostly homemade bread. Ready for NO more plastic bags!


----------



## frogguruami (Sep 21, 2004)

How long does a loaf of bread last in your house? A homemade loaf lasts two days max. For that I wrap it in a double layer of cheese cloth and store in the fridge. But I live in Florida and a bread box is begging for the mold to grow!


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

Bumping because I want to know, too.

I have been wrapping my homemade bread in a cloth napkin or towel, and storing inside a ceramic soup tureen. Our loaves have only last a day or two, so that has worked so far...

If the soup tureen doesn't have enough room, then I store the loaf in the microwave.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Bump. Starting to wonder if this is lost knowledge after just a few decades of plastic bags and preservatives... Can anyone ask their grandmother?


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't need a breadbox, but this question intrigued me so I googled it. I found this answer that seems to make sense. HTH.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...4194632AAoGkSa


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

We've had a metal breadbox for the last two years. I had asked my father before we got it, and he said his mother always had a metal one (back in the 20s and 30s).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

I heard that storing it in the fridge makes it go stale faster, something to do with the colder temperatures speeding up the chemical process.

I bake our bread every other day, and store it in a wooden bread box... but I either put it in a ziploc (reused of course) or in a cloth draw string bag. It does go stale faster in the draw string bag, and if I leave it unwrapped in the box it would be pretty much like leaving it out on the counter... it doesnt keep it fresh at all. But my bread box is pretty crappy. Maybe I'll try the cheese cloth recommendation.


----------



## mylovere123 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd say get a metal


----------



## Pogonia (Jan 29, 2007)

I've tried so many different ways. Wrapped in plastic in fridge, wrapped in plastic in cupboard, in towel, finally I just put the cut side down on a plate in my cupboard. Seems to keep best that way, although gets a little dried out by the third or fourth day. When I wrapped in plastic, it always grew mold before we got it eaten.


----------

